# multi-use merckx...



## t. swartz (Mar 15, 2007)

1993:


----------



## t. swartz (Mar 15, 2007)

*multi use merckx, part 2*

1996:


----------



## t. swartz (Mar 15, 2007)

*multi-use merckx, part 3*

coming soon...2007


----------



## t. swartz (Mar 15, 2007)

*multi-use merckx, part 4*

Today...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I like it, but by the looks of the seat placement on the seatpost, it looks like you need a shorter stem.


----------



## t. swartz (Mar 15, 2007)

the stem's a 17 year old 150mm mtb that i had chrome plated along with the seatpost which complements the chrome chainstays. the set-up's very front-aggressive and somehow it fits perfectly...


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

the frame looks in great shape. Great memories, congrats

b21


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Looks great. But I agree with Pablo. It looks like you've got your saddle jammed forward to compensate for the long stem. Have you ever checked your knee over pedal position? I'm guessing that you would have more power and comfort with a shorter stem and seat moved back some.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I love the Kelme paint*

and also agree. look at the older pix where saddle stem were more 'normal'


----------



## t. swartz (Mar 15, 2007)

i originally had deep drop/long reach "merckx" bars with a 130, -11 rise stem. the current setup has much shorter bars, 150 +rise stem. also had 180 then 177.5 cranks, 175's now. if the seat's low/back, lower back pain. forward low/power pos-knee pain. this is a compromise that seems to work, but i'm always open to great suggestions...thanks!


----------

